# How to block 800-347-3288 directv telemarketers



## netnerdvana (Jul 2, 2005)

1-800-347-3288 AKA 1-800 services AKA Direct TV keeps calling me
when I am enjoying my VOOM-TIME during supper. I already sent email
to customer support two days ago explaining that I didn't want HD-Lite and
to please stop calling me explaining I was already on the National Do Not call
list but still over the last 2 evenings they keep trying call me. I see them
show up on the Dish 942 caller-id screen as "1-800 services". Oh please,
why disguise yourselves! Just list yourselves as DirectTV why don't you????

Does anyone know of a phone that you can program with a prerecorded
message that responds to particular Caller-ID phone numbers or even better
... does not even bother to ring when a preprogrammed number is shown
as incoming. Any help is appreciated and yes I am serious. I pay bucks for
"privacy manager" so I don't get bugged with the "private caller" telemarketers
that hide their phonenumber. It would be awesome to add numbers to a "kill
list" THANKYOU!


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

1. Do not call list
2. get their information (be polite), then inform them that you would like to no longer be contacted by them - removed from their calling list (still being polite). Next, notify them that you will not hesitate to contact the state attorney general's office if the calls continue (continuing to be polite). then tell them to have a nice day.


as for your "device", I'm not sure that this can be done - I don't think. You could get a recording of a fax/modem and play it next time they call or the "this number is no longer in service" message. That might work


----------



## Robert Headley (Oct 15, 2004)

DirecTV HD might be HDlite, but The Voom Pack is just upconverted standard definition content.
which is worse.


----------



## Robert Headley (Oct 15, 2004)

I recommend you explain that you have no interest in DirecTV services and that you would like to be removed from their calling list. Being polite is important. The agent should then correctly disposition the call as a DO NOT CALL. Assuming that was done, its concievable you may just be on another list. The National Do Not Call registry does not apply to Previous Buisness Relationships.


----------



## mrhdtv (Oct 9, 2004)

I've got the disconnected tone from the phone company as an MP3. Just put the tone on your answering machine. When their machine dials your house and gets the tone you'll be deleted from their database.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

If you are on the National Do Not Call List and you have not done business with that company in the past, then report them! That will get them to stop

If you have had prior business relations with them, then tell them to put you on their do not call list. (dont know if emails qualify). Make sure you document when you told them to put you on their list and who you spoke with. (that may come in handy if they try calling you 6 months down the road.)


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

netnerdvana said:


> Any help is appreciated and yes I am serious. I pay bucks for
> "privacy manager" so I don't get bugged with the "private caller" telemarketers
> that hide their phonenumber. It would be awesome to add numbers to a "kill
> list" THANKYOU!


If you have a modem in your computer and it is connected to a phone line try this free program, called 'Phone Tray", use the "Add To Privacy Manager" and add that number to the ZAP Number area. Download the program at: http://phonetray.traysoft.com/

I know it works because I used it to get rid of the "DISH Network" telephone panhandlers that used to call me.


----------



## netnerdvana (Jul 2, 2005)

All great suggestions, esp the technical ones. I hate calling someone up / picking the phone up and asking them to not call me. Im one of those "technology can solve this" kinda people. If I can hit the big red button and the other people just disolve into nothingness I am all the happier since I figure my phone is for me and not for anyone to advertise crap to me. Anyone that uses a DVR to skip commercials can relate. Im just not into asking for permission to not be bothered.

I decided to go with SBC "call screening" that let me block up to 10 numbers from ever getting through. I like the national "do not call list" and it really really helps but the various exceptions (previous customer relations/charity/yada/yada) limit its usefulness. The privacy manager catches most of the telemarketers because it forces them to expose their 1-800 or 1-888 number to me. I was almost expecting a black box solution that does the same thing as SBC "call screening".

As far as HD-lite goes, I like D* HD networks (ABC,FOX,NBC) that Dish doesn't have but I wouldn't trade what I have for it. The best HD is PBS-HD that I get OTA at 1920x1080 just awesome. Second is most of the Voom Channels Equator, Rush, Rave, MonstersHD that is shot at 1080 (Equator, Rush, Rave) or sampled off of 35mm film (Monsters). Third tier in terms of PQ is the original dish HD channels: Discovery HD, TNT HD, Showtime HD, HBO. The worst is CBS-HD which while better than Standard def could use vast improvement.

The other thing I notice is that I rarely now watch any non-HD shows. I am thinking of canceling all the SD and just going HD-only. Anyone else found this to be the case?


----------



## netnerdvana (Jul 2, 2005)

I found this black box type device for totally blocking numbers ...

http://www.privacycorps.com/products/?id=20

Anyone use this device or any other similar?


----------



## missileman (May 28, 2004)

netnerdvana said:


> I found this black box type device for totally blocking numbers ...
> 
> http://www.privacycorps.com/products/?id=20
> 
> Anyone use this device or any other similar?


I used to use a teleZapper which emitted the "disconnected" tone when a telemarketer used computer dialing. It worked pretty well.


----------



## gpsjim (Mar 24, 2004)

netnerdvana said:


> I found this black box type device for totally blocking numbers ...
> 
> privacycorps / products / ?id=20
> 
> Anyone use this device or any other similar?


My GE answering machine w/ caller id has features like this. It can tie different messages to specific phone numbers, even reject the call completely. Both DirecTV services and Verizon bothered me enough to get added to the 'reject' list.

The device described on that link has more capacity than my answering machine, so it's nice to know there's an upgrade path when my list gets longer...

[Blasted url restriction forced me to neuter the quoted url.  ]


----------



## Kiliqui (Oct 26, 2006)

Robert Headley said:


> I recommend you explain that you have no interest in DirecTV services and that you would like to be removed from their calling list. Being polite is important. The agent should then correctly disposition the call as a DO NOT CALL. Assuming that was done, its concievable you may just be on another list. The National Do Not Call registry does not apply to Previous Buisness Relationships.


I have never been a previous customer of DishNetwork and after reading all of this, I don't ever want to be one of their customers. My point is that on 3 occasions I have requested that I be removed from their calling list. On all three occasions they have hung up on me before I even finish my sentence. These calls are sooo annoying! They call me at home. They call me on my private line at work. God forbid they start calling my cell phone!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Interestingly enough, DirecTV has already been assessed a 5.35 million dollar penalty for calling homes who were on the National Do Not Call registry. This was December of 2005. Apparently that didn't deter them if you're still having problems with them calling again!

I've found that asking them to take you off the list isn't entirely effective. As was mentioned before, the current tactic seems to be to hang up on you before you can get the words out of your mouth. Apparently if they don't actually hear the whole request then they can pretend it didn't occur!

Of course my favorite was some guy who kept calling with some information about Government grants. I could hardly understand him to begin with, but I politely asked him to stop calling. Next day he called again, and again I asked politely that he not call back. Third day, another call, this time he hung up before I could ask him not to call again. Fourth day, he calls again, and by now I'm getting irritated. Not only does he keep calling, it's usually around 9:00 PM or so that he calls, when I'm trying to get my 2 year old into bed. So I pick up and tell him "Look, I've asked 3 times that you not call here. I'm not asking again, take me off your list and do not call here again" I didn't yell, but I was close!  His response..... He let go with a string of obceneties that would make a sailor blush, before hanging up on me. The good news is he didn't call back after that!


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

netnerdvana said:


> Any help is appreciated and yes I am serious.


Being you see the phone number on your DVR, how about simply not answering the phone and let your answering device/service take the call ?

No sense in getting all worked up over something like this when its "you" who chooses to keep answering the call when you know its them.


----------



## JLucPicard (Apr 27, 2004)

OK, so after typing all of the response below, I checked the date of the original post and everything up through post #11 was almost a year and a half old!!! I'll leave that part there in case it helps someone, however....

Kiliqui,

Welcome to DBSTalk! :welcome_s

Reading old posts can be a great source of information, but please take care not to resurrect old, dead threads.


------------------ Original response before checking dates--------------------
He probably doesn't answer it, but it does show up across his screen. If you ask not to be called, you shouldn't be called.

When I worked at Wells Fargo, we all had to go through on-line training once a year that had a huge section on what to do when people ask not to be called and the kind of screening they have to put their call lists through before they are even used to ensure that they don't call people on the state/national Do Not Call lists and others (customers, etc) who have specifically asked to not be called. And I didn't even work in a department where calls are made!

To the OP, requesting to not be called via e-mail is an option that should certainly be honored, but it does not happen instantaneously. It still requires someone to read the e-mail and take appropriate action. Although anooying as heck, I would not consider it unusual to get calls for a few nights after making an e-mail request. They should stop at some point soon, though.


----------

